# Good and cheap measurement mic?



## Mr.Pibb (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone recommend me a good yet cheap measurement mic? I hear you can find some off eBay.


----------



## soundlight (Mar 22, 2006)

I was able to get the DBX one for about 85 bucks with free shipping from northernsound.net. They'll give you a really good deal if you email/call them for the price.


----------

